# I got written up a second time ?



## Clementine (Jan 15, 2021)

Last time I got written up about 4 months...

Is it three strikes and your fired ? 

Any help would be appreciated I am very upset right now.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 15, 2021)

Final cca is 1 year.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 15, 2021)

Take a look in Workday, and see if the document says Final Warning on it.  If so, next strike and you're out.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jan 16, 2021)

You can have MULTIPLE write-ups if they are in different categories.  
CA’s are  Only escalated to Final Warnings (which are - do same again and you’re promoted to guest warnings) when you REPEATEDLY get caught doing the SAME thing wrong.   CA’s are Corrective Actions meant to stop the bad behavior and should allow a Tm the time to improve.  Sadly, they are too often manufactured to ‘performance-out” those that are not well liked.  I’m sorry if you are being undeservingly  targeted.
If you are not, simply make the improvements needed.


----------

